# Mules doing Dressage



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

As long as she goes nicely i dont think they can discriminate  May aswell go and see, its all fun anyway


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i have a friend that trains mules and "forces" his niece to ride them in english and western pleasure. most of the time she is judged pretty farely. ONce in a blue moon she gets a judge that doesnt quite judge as fairley but most of the time....


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

according to the way dressage is supposed :roll: to be scored, they cannot fault the equiid on anything but how it performs the test (and things like submission)

good luck, sounds like fun!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know, worth a try!  Hopefully not. Good luck!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Just like everything else you will have judges that won't like it and some who won't judge any differently. But again I am going to be taking my full draft to some hunter shows so...

You have nothing to lose! I have seen many unusual equines beet the crap out horses that were expected to do better. It's about the animal and the rider.


----------



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Good Luck!!


----------



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

thanks!


----------

